# Biting



## newGuy12 (Nov 7, 2007)

Okay, I have a question.  I have been taught that we should *NOT* bite the opponent, because we can contract AIDS or some other disease.  Of course, if your life is seriously in danger anyway, then I suppose it would be worth the risk.

Now, I have not studied a lot of RBSD, and when I saw the promo of the new Paul Vunak video here that Brian R. VanCise posted:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=56366

I started wondering about these "biting" techniques.  I have heard that the B.U.D.S. guys are taught to bite the opponent.  

Do you teach the students to bite?  How ready would you be to bite the opponent if you were attacked with serious malicious intention?




Regards,
Robert


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 7, 2007)

newGuy12 said:


> Okay, I have a question. I have been taught that we should *NOT* bite the opponent, because we can contract AIDS or some other disease. Of course, if your life is seriously in danger anyway, then I suppose it would be worth the risk.
> 
> Now, I have not studied a lot of RBSD, and when I saw the promo of the new Paul Vunak video here that Brian R. VanCise posted:
> 
> ...


 

Uovert seriously if they where trying to really hurt me biying trash can leds or anything I could use to end there attempy would be use. IT would look like a WWE anything goes match but for real.


----------



## thardey (Nov 7, 2007)

_IF_ I was in a grappling-type situation, and _IF_ I was losing and _IF_ there was a prime target in front of my face, I _might_ bite if I thought it would be worth the distraction. But that's all it would be, a distraction or softening move. I wouldn't try for it, nor would I consider it a "finishing move" of any sort.

I would personally be more likely to try to rip their ears off, or use my hands to cause damage, before my teeth.

A "knuckle sandwich" doesn't work out so well for the one who "eats it".


----------



## redfang (Nov 7, 2007)

I did use a bite in a real fight once. It was in the days of yore, before AIDS was prominent, I had gotten jumped by three guys and had to use a weapon of opportunity (motorcycle helmet w/ strap tied) and at one point teeth. The bite, more than anything, had a great psychological effect. My target was a cheek and when I bit into it, that particular foe lost his desire to continue any further.

Of course, today I have many years of training under my belt and AIDS and other bloodborne illnesses are very prominent; I would probably only resort to a bite under extreme circumstances.


----------



## Drac (Nov 7, 2007)

redfang said:


> I would probably only resort to a bite under extreme circumstances


 
Same here...


----------



## Jai (Nov 7, 2007)

I have never had to use a bite and I have never taught any students to bite, mostly because of the risk of AIDS and the like. However in a life or death situation I would bite if there was one million percent no other way to get out of whatever was going on.


----------



## still learning (Nov 7, 2007)

Hello, When you are fighing for your life? ..and you have a chance to "BITE" ..to escape....DO IT!

If you die or get kill because you could have escape by biting and didn't....how will aids or any other diease harm you? if you are dead or destroyed! or raped!

We teach biting as one means to protect yourself!  or would you like to be choke out, or have broken limps and so on!

Biting is a technique....you don't have to teach how or where? ...common sense here!  Most of us know how to "bite"

IN all martial art tournaments : Rule of biting is NOT allowed ......WHY?

two reasons: dangers of contacting aids, and other diesases , 2nd breaking skin...like a knife wounds ....Plus in the ring consider unfair technique.....

ONE OF MOST EFECTIVE TECHNILQUES ON STREETS! FOR ESCAPING!

NOT to teach it or use it?   WHY? .....dogs are good at this!

The human mouth is just as dangerous with some many germs in them....got tooth paste..mouth wash..or soap?

TO BITE OR NOT TO BITE?  .....better to bite first than get bitten..

For those with two year olds....when the child learns this habit of biting other kids.....THERE IS NO CURE......in time they will out grow it.....JUST that you got to be alert and try to stop them ever chance you get!
(14 years of professional child care -the wife side)...

Eating tuff jerky meat create stronger muscles of the mouth or BITING techniques for power!

Aloha ( where we bite coconuts and bananas)


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 7, 2007)

Haha!  Still_Learning, you are too much Sir!  Of course, yes, if it comes down to the real fight, then yes, I am of the "dog spirit" then!


----------



## meth18au (Nov 8, 2007)

still learning said:


> Biting is a technique....you don't have to teach how or where? ...common sense here!  Most of us know how to "bite"
> 
> 
> ONE OF MOST EFECTIVE TECHNILQUES ON STREETS! FOR ESCAPING!
> ...





:lfao:

You're a funny man Still Learning!!!

"Better to bite first than get bitten"....man I have to quote that in my signature line.  Ha ha ha....with your permission of course!

I don't know about one of the most effective techniques though for escaping an attack.?!?!  You'd have to really bite hard as well..involves someone else's blood in your mouth too...yucky!!!  But still it could be useful.  I'm going to train with my Pug now to learn some good biting techniques off him.  I'll let you know how my training goes...

LOL


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Nov 8, 2007)

Biting, spiting  yelling, finger in the rectum what ever. In any encounter with someone is trying to hurt you do what you have to do to stay alive.


----------



## wesley (Nov 8, 2007)

is it's the only way do it.. it does have a great affect.. 

i was sparing against one of our blackbelt's daughter (she "cheats" often so it wasn't to much of a suprise), she bit me on the arm (and it wasn't a playful bite...) ... i did *NOT *want to fight after that!


----------



## grydth (Nov 8, 2007)

newGuy12 said:


> Okay, I have a question.  I have been taught that we should *NOT* bite the opponent, because we can contract AIDS or some other disease.  Of course, if your life is seriously in danger anyway, then I suppose it would be worth the risk.
> 
> Now, I have not studied a lot of RBSD, and when I saw the promo of the new Paul Vunak video here that Brian R. VanCise posted:
> 
> ...



FINALLY I get a little free time to read a new sci-fi novel, World War Z....... and you have to start a thread on biting!!! Thanks a lot!:goop:


----------



## grydth (Nov 8, 2007)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> Biting, spiting  yelling, finger in the rectum what ever. In any encounter with someone is trying to hurt you do what you have to do to stay alive.



I hesitate to inquire what effect that last technique of yours has.... I would think it might encourage some of them. If you have used this technique or if your school teaches it..... Please don't tell us!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meth18au (Nov 9, 2007)

grydth said:


> I hesitate to inquire what effect that last technique of yours has.... I would think it might encourage some of them. If you have used this technique or if your school teaches it..... Please don't tell us!!!!!!!!!!!!




:lfao:


The attacker suddenly stops his attack, and he/she is like "oh darling, I didn't know you felt that way!"....I can just picture it now....eeewwww!!!!!

:roflmao:


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## bushidomartialarts (Nov 9, 2007)

My argument against the 'finger in the rectum' thing is the same as my main reason not to bite.

HIV is to common to risk it.


----------



## MarkBarlow (Nov 9, 2007)

Given the choice between dying right now or biting and possibly contracting AIDs and dying way down the road, I'll opt for the here and now.  

When teaching Women's Self Defense classes, I cover the right and wrong ways to bite.  Don't use your front teeth, if the opponent drives into you, you end up swallowing your teeth or if they jerk away you may lose a tooth that way.  Bite with your side teeth and target ears, noses, lips, fingers, etc.  

Several years ago, I was teaching a seminar in Biloxi with a friend of mine.  We touched on last ditch techniques (eye gouging, biting, fingers up the nose, etc...)  One of the students commented that regardless of the circumstances he couldn't bring himself to bite someone.  I shrugged and said that if your life depended on it you might change your mind.  He asked if I had ever bitten someone in a fight and I said that I had (long and bloody story).  He looked at the other instructor and asked if he had ever bitten someone and Tom said he'd done it once or twice.  The student asked what it was like.  Tom and I looked at each other and answered in unison, "Tastes like chicken."


----------



## kidswarrior (Nov 9, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> My argument against the 'finger in the rectum' thing is the same as my main reason not to bite.
> 
> HIV is to common to risk it.


If I'm not mistaken, the same risk can entail from a cut that results from hitting someone in the teeth (If he bleeds and I cut my hand, then...). But that's what I was taught in security training in '89, so the info is old and I haven't researched it lately. I may be all wet.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 9, 2007)

Yes I teach students to bite.  Yes I would if it was the only way to survive


----------



## Balrog (Nov 21, 2007)

newGuy12 said:


> Do you teach the students to bite? How ready would you be to bite the opponent if you were attacked with serious malicious intention?


 
Repeat after me:  "Bad guys taste like chicken!"


----------



## Guardian (Nov 21, 2007)

I must say that some of the responses here gave me a smile and some made me say to myself "What?".

When I was instructing the few people that I did.  I taught them that biting in any form or fashion was not only acceptable, but requiired and your fighting for your life, so anything goes right up front, not after they have you under control.

The chance of contacting aids through that method is slim and they have drugs to help fight it, if it should happen by some odd chance.  We also need to during our training expel all the myths surround acquiring aids and teach/instruct our folks that their life at that moment is more important then worrying about some myth down the road.  Here and now during a life threatening situation is what is important, not what might happen years down the road.

Just my view on it.


----------



## kidswarrior (Nov 21, 2007)

Guardian said:


> I must say that some of the responses here gave me a smile and some made me say to myself "What?".
> 
> The chance of contacting aids through that method is slim and they have drugs to help fight it, if it should happen by some odd chance.  We also need to during our training expel all the myths surround acquiring aids and teach/instruct our folks that their life at that moment is more important then worrying about some myth down the road.


Not sure what myths you see here. For my part, as I said my info is probably severely outdated, but this seems to be a pretty sobering warning about any blood-to-blood contact: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HIV_an...rvives_for_only_a_short_time_outside_the_body

Yes, losing one's life _right now_ is as serious as it gets, but losing ones health, quality of life, and the prospect of leaving one's family in financial ruin while _still _losing one's life are also serious considerations. I believe that teaching my students techniques that have the high possibility of exposing them to HIV is far more serious than falling under the rubric of propagating a myth.

Someone please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong on this.


----------



## still learning (Nov 22, 2007)

kidswarrior said:


> Not sure what myths you see here. For my part, as I said my info is probably severely outdated, but this seems to be a pretty sobering warning about any blood-to-blood contact: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HIV_an...rvives_for_only_a_short_time_outside_the_body
> 
> Yes, losing one's life _right now_ is as serious as it gets, but losing ones health, quality of life, and the prospect of leaving one's family in financial ruin while _still _losing one's life are also serious considerations. I believe that teaching my students techniques that have the high possibility of exposing them to HIV is far more serious than falling under the rubric of propagating a myth.
> 
> Someone please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong on this.


 
Hello, You are right about contacting any diasese thru blood contact.

Anyone who gets into a fight or near a fight and someone is cut? ..the blood can fly anywhere....

Also if you get punch in the mouth and your teeth cuts his fist? ...and he bleeds in your teeth? ...guess what? .....?

Biting is just a technique....(could save your life)

In any fighting situtions....falling down,get hit, or banging into any objects can cause an open wound (lots of blood possible)....flying everywhere...

To say "biting" is NOT a good idea? .......maybe a wrong thing to preach!

Awareness...avoidance...walk or run away...? ....maybe the better choice here...

It is  a good feeling to wake up each day....with a free and clear mind (NO problems)...

Aloha ( Ah coffee in the morning at home) ...not in jail!


----------



## rompida (Nov 22, 2007)

If my arms/hands were bound or trapped, and I've got nothing left, hell yeah I'd bite someone.  I will do anything necessary to go home to my kids that night. 

As for the AIDS scare.... I think people are focusing on the _possibility_ rather than the _probability_ of contracting AIDS by biting.  It is definitely possible.  Probable - Only if the biter draws blood, then only IF the biter has an open sore or cut in his mouth.  Then IF the bite victim's blood makes contact with the wound and enters the bloodstream.

I'll take my chances and live today.


----------



## Guardian (Nov 22, 2007)

kidswarrior said:


> Not sure what myths you see here. For my part, as I said my info is probably severely outdated, but this seems to be a pretty sobering warning about any blood-to-blood contact: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HIV_an...rvives_for_only_a_short_time_outside_the_body
> 
> Yes, losing one's life _right now_ is as serious as it gets, but losing ones health, quality of life, and the prospect of leaving one's family in financial ruin while _still _losing one's life are also serious considerations. I believe that teaching my students techniques that have the high possibility of exposing them to HIV is far more serious than falling under the rubric of propagating a myth.
> 
> Someone please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong on this.


 
Kidswarrior - Let me clarify my view, when I answer on these types of forum, unless I specifically address a person by name, my views on are not directed at them specifically, but just a general overall view from me to anyone reading.  I will in no way debunk anyones view for everyones view is important for the end result of (gaining knowledge).

I agree with the analogy that both ways are serious considerations, I was just pointing out that aids is not as easily acquired as previously thought, but is still a consideration to be taken into account for.

My view on the situation was to deal with the here and now, someone is attacking you, your life is in jeapardy here and now.  If you start to worry about what might come down the road, then you could forfeit your life here and now.  My view was just I know which one I will worry about right off the bat.


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Dec 28, 2007)

I do teach my students to bite in cetain situations. Biting can be very effective when grappling weather your doing it to get out of a sumbission hold or weather your just doing it for the heck of it. When in the side mount you can bite your opponent in the side and cover it up where it can't be seen by an observer. Remember, there is NO such thing as a dirty fight. Whatever it takes to win is my philosophy.


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Dec 28, 2007)

A follow up to my previous post......
Win if you can, loose if you must, but always cheat......LMFAO.


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Dec 28, 2007)

There's no shame in my game.


----------



## TrainHardFightEasy (Dec 28, 2007)

I would bite if the situation warranted it


----------



## blackrock (Dec 30, 2007)

Biting is a great move and can be extremely effective depending on how far you are willing to take it.  

Some would only bite until they heard a yelp or the attacker let go.  What if you decide to continue until you took a chunk of skin.

That kind of pain would be paralyzing to the one receiving that kind of bite.  Probably not for a long time but it sure would for those few seconds that it happened and it would give you a serious mental advantage.  I'm sure i would question the sanity of someone who just bit a chunk of skin off of me and probably wouldn't want to continue messing with them.

I think you get 2 small wins with that move.  You distract and injure your opponent.  Additionally, you make them lose confidence.


----------



## kaizasosei (Dec 30, 2007)

scary indeed!


----------



## joeygil (Jan 29, 2008)

Only if I was hungry.  Just kidding.


Anyways, you folks know it's possible to bite without drawing blood.  You can just bite enough to cause pain without taking a chunk out.  Especially if you don't use the incisors or canines (bicuspids?!).


Actually this got me thinking about another unorthodox method that I've *never* heard anyone really go into.

Tickling.  Any thoughts on this?  Is it just too weird?  It's much less likely to draw blood and give anybody HIV/AIDS.

I can imagine watching a UFC, seeing someone getting mounted, and they cover their face with one arm, and tickle the opponent's stomach to distract with the other so they can bridge to buck them off.


----------



## still learning (Jan 29, 2008)

Hello, Biting can cause bleeding....instead of tickling?  ...Pinching?

Pinching can cause great pains and is an excellant technique for escaping!

Just make sure you do not pinch yourself? ...HUH? only kidding...

IN grappling and need a quick escape? ...PINCH!

Aloha,  (my wife likes to pinch my ear...when I NO listen?)...impossible to escape this...)


----------



## greaterdeamon (Mar 18, 2009)

I've heard rumor float round that you could bite an opponent, if put in the position where it appears to be the best option, by rinsing your mouth with strong alcohol.

I don't believe this is a good idea, if you got split lip and tired this, the damage to yourself is probably already done, but it was just a rumor.


----------



## redantstyle (Mar 18, 2009)

> Tom and I looked at each other and answered in unison, "Tastes like chicken."


 
Gold. 

though i would view it as last resort, many do not have such an aversion to biting.  i can think of multiple instances in which i have seen biting attacks used, primarily to break grapples.   like stilllearning said, some people are just biters, and that comes out in a fight.  years back, one of my old sparring partners/rivals, who was a bad sort, had a falling out with his ilk, and in the ensuing fight, he bit off half the ear of one of his attackers.  

many people have tried to bite me in the course of various sparring sessions.  in most cases, it was mimed, but it showed that they had fallen to that 'level' and needed to use their teeth to try and escape.   these where primarily adolescent matches, with only a few 'adults' trying this maneouver. 

regards.


----------



## teekin (Mar 18, 2009)

If someone else has a part of their body covering my nose and mouth so I can't breath I'm going to;

 a.) Bite but not break skin
 b.) attack a pressure point or nerve plexus ..... Hard

If you put something in my mouth it may get bitten off. Just sayn.
lori


----------



## Deaf Smith (Mar 18, 2009)

If I'm about to croke cause the guys trying to kill me, sure I'll bite him.

Yes there is a very small chance of AIDS (if you have a ulcer in the mouth or a open wound from the fight), but then, if he has AIDS, *the infection he gets from my mouth will kill him sooner!*

Deaf


----------



## Raynac (Mar 18, 2009)

Balrog said:


> Repeat after me: "Bad guys taste like chicken!"


 
GO FOR THE JUGULAR! NO MERCY!


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Mar 19, 2009)

I would certainly teach the applicability of biting in a women's self-defense class.......the HIV/AIDS argument isn't really that compelling in a rape scenario where you're about to be forcibly exposed to that possibility anyway, in a manner even MORE likely to infect with HIV!


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Mar 20, 2009)

I find biting to be the single most effective grappling technique short of the ouch-pouch (I really hope it never comes down to combining the two). Last resort nothing! If the opportunity shows itself I consider it a potential fight ender. I've made the decision long ago that everything shrinks to a small point in a life and death struggle. Importance is relative and the fight is now. It's the psychology that really helps so growl or even scream like a complete nut. Put a pot roast in a T-shirt and practice up, them's good eatin'!


----------



## Wishbone (Mar 23, 2009)

joeygil said:


> Only if I was hungry.  Just kidding.
> 
> 
> Anyways, you folks know it's possible to bite without drawing blood.  You can just bite enough to cause pain without taking a chunk out.  Especially if you don't use the incisors or canines (bicuspids?!).
> ...



I think you're just shooting out ideas for fun with the tickling comment.  But in answer to your question:  Do you really think in a full on self-defense scenario someone would actually feel a tickle with the affects of the adrenaline dump and everything else that is happening?  This is presuming you can get access to bare skin and then that you have access to a ticklish spot on the attacker which varies person to person.


----------



## David43515 (Mar 24, 2009)

JadeDragon3 said:


> A follow up to my previous post......
> Win if you can, loose if you must, but always cheat......LMFAO.


 

Sorry, but I`ll bite if I have to in order to go home in one peice. 

As for that quote, I`ve talked my way out of fights with younger, stronger opponants who could probably have beaten me because they knew it wasn`t worth the agrivation of healing up from the evil I have no qualms about sharing. I think it was the phrase "We don`t _have _to do this.....but if we do, win or lose I`m going home with your pecker in my pocket_."_


----------

